# Can anyone recommend a nice hotel



## Berniea

In Koh Samui? We are meeting some friends there for a break. When a hotel was booked for us In Pattaya, it was nothing at all like it portrayed on their website so would prefer a recommendation if possible. 

Thanks


----------



## joseph44

Try to check Agoda for the reviews.
They are pretty genuine.
Once you find a hotel you can check different other booking-sites or the hotel-websites.


----------



## ThaiBetterPlace

Yeah agree Agoda would be helpfull for you.
However, I recommend The Sarann hotel and Nora Hotel group 
but if you have limit budget Baan Talay Resort on Chawang should be good for your trip.


----------



## nikkisizer

Hello Berniea,

I can highly recommend Constanza, I have stayed there twice before so check out this website which you may find of use:

Koh Samui Constanza Boutique Resort Chaweng


----------



## Moolor

Hard to recommend a hotel without knowing what you like. I prefer the reviews on QBookit, though Agoda usually has a slightly better price.


----------

